

Ask HN: What is your blog? - pjharrin

I want to learn more about the HN community so please post your personal blog/website.<p>Mine is in my profile, so it doesn't look like I'm spamming
======
jaxn
<http://jaxn.org>

I have been blogging since 2001, but it has not been the most consistent
endeavor. The topical focus has shifted several times and the frequency of
posts ebbs and flows. But I enjoy it.

------
shaunxcode
<http://commonphp.blogspot.com> \- started to document working through common
lisp in php, slowly turned into a documentation of giving up on php and
writing a new language... sort of.

------
spif
Post most of my stuff on my startups blog: <http://blog.soocial.com>

I gave up on personal blogging when I started Soocial.

------
mdolon
I blog at <http://monfx.com/> and <http://devgrow.com/>

Nothing serious yet.

------
pjharrin
My blog is at <http://www.peterharrington.info> mostly marketing, tech and
entrepreneur stuff

------
DarkShikari
<http://x264dev.multimedia.cx/>

------
shuleatt
<http://leveragingideas.com>

------
ddemchuk
<http://www.layeredthoughts.com>

Just got started on it about a month ago...mainly tech, programming, business
stuff, with some random life tossed in. I've been using MindManager to map out
new posts and it has been great, makes it really easy to keep your research
organized.

